# Last For Today - Lip



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

From the drawer comes this LIP. A French brand that is unknown to me, it reveals little to me. I have found a couple of old entires on some Ebay sites, with no brand information at all, and they did not go for much. The most I can find after a quick search online is about LIP's central role in the 70s industrial unrest in France.

This one is strapless and one spring short - no drama I guess. It is tagged by the old keeper of the drawer that it was serviced in 1983, though was going slow by 1986. Inside the back case there seem to be several repairer's marks, from before 1983 I guess. The dial reads "LIP ELGILOY LEVER 17 JEWELS" and at the bottom it proclaims "Made in France".










The case back is clear and seems to be marked with a 6-digit serial number.










The movement is signed "LIP" but has no other numbers on it. Otherwise it seems to assert French origin, and 17 jewels.










The Inside of the caseback is so fuzzy (real wobbly hands today) a photo I will not include it. It has a LIP logo and two 3-digit numbers, one on top of the other - "253 / 092".


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

As it has an adjustable balance wheel and is marked "adjusted" the quality is there already. I don't know the make myself but I am sure those more knowledgeable than I will soon chip in. :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

tixntox said:


> As it has an adjustable balance wheel and is marked "adjusted" the quality is there already. I don't know the make myself but I am sure those more knowledgeable than I will soon chip in. :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


I have often wondered at the "adjusted" and "unadjusted" labels and wondered if there was much difference involved. It seems, from what you say, there is! I like its face so much I think it deserves some TLC too.


----------



## Sailor99 (Aug 6, 2010)

I always imagined one would find many long term unused, but beautiful, relics in a monk's draws.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Funny, I kind of thought that too :lol:

(mind, our local chip shop is called The Fryer's Delight - :yes: and I had a Special Breaded Fish plus extra portion of Potato Fritters - I'm on my diet see!  )

We need a photo of the Monastery and the Brothers to decide - - -


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Funny, I kind of thought that too :lol:

(mind, our local chip shop is called The Fryer's Delight - :yes: and I had a Special Breaded Fish plus extra portion of Potato Fritters - I'm on my diet see!  )

We need a photo of the Monastery and the Brothers to decide - - -

Double Posted again! Mrs >M? where's the valium!


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

After WW2, LIP set up the watch manufacturing industry in the Soviet Union, at Stalin's invitation.

Pobeda watches were very much in the style of LIP.


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Sailor99 said:


> I always imagined one would find many long term unused, but beautiful, relics in a monk's draws.


Keep it clean now....


----------



## The Monk (Dec 23, 2010)

Steve said:


> After WW2, LIP set up the watch manufacturing industry in the Soviet Union, at Stalin's invitation.
> 
> Pobeda watches were very much in the style of LIP.


Wow - so there is a whole Russian side to the business. Looks to me like the Russians learnt the game better than LIP - the LIPs I see around on sale now (if it is the same company) look pretty hideous. The Russians have more charm.


----------

